# Only elf maids pretty



## Shanoncia (Dec 18, 2001)

After years of reading and rereading all of Tolkiens works I can honestly say I could never grow weary of elves. I would be content to watch them silently for an immoral life. I loved everything about them. How they walked, talked ; I even took delight in hearing of their evil doings. In truth, were middle-earth my home, I'm sure I would fall madly in love with an elf. But what chance would I have with him ?  In all of Tolkien's writings, not even once, did an elf Lord love a human lady, no matter how fair she was. Of course though, a couple elf maids took men as husbands. Why were no human ladies good enough? Eowyn is one of few who was human and called beautiful though not one elf thought so! Could it be that elves are snotty? I see it as a reflection of todays media forcing us into obsessions with trying to look perfect. I myself have struggled with eating dissorders, I know it's pathetic but I am distressed now with the fact I am a mere human. No matter how beautiful I may ever appear to a man, an elf would always think me ugly! Why? You decide.


----------



## Cian (Dec 20, 2001)

You might like to discover then that Tolkien does write about an Elf falling in love with a mortal woman ~ Aegnor returned Andreth's love (or could have done so), but chose to leave her for motives of wisdom, costing Aegnor great pain, he being _"... an equal victim of the tragedy."_



> "That he knew,' said Finrod; 'and he withdrew and did not grasp what lay to hand:_elda_ he is. For such barters are paid for in anguish that cannot be guessed, until it comes, and in ignorance rather than in courage the Eldar judge that they are made.
> 
> 'Nay, _adaneth,_ if any marriage can be between our kindred and thine, then it shall be for some high purpose of Doom. Brief it will be and hard at the end. Yea, the least cruel fate that could befall would be that death should soon end it." JRRT



There was more than physical attraction woven into such possible unions. Cheers


----------



## The Dark Walker (Dec 24, 2001)

_Somebody sounds jealous_


----------



## Shanoncia (Dec 24, 2001)

* Jealous ?*

Whom do you think sounds jealous? And whom is it that they envy?


----------



## Halasían (Mar 20, 2003)

Bullocks! Edain women are the most beautiful, and one in particular... Lady Rían, daughter of Belegund of the House of Bëor!


----------



## elf boy (Mar 20, 2003)

It's the ears, Pointy Ears are Sexah as I always say... can't beat that.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 20, 2003)

Anyways, even the elf dude that this Cian person is talking about wasn't as superly brain-stoppingly in love as the elf ladies that fell in love with human guys. It seems to me to be that this Shanoncia person is just wondering why the elf dudes were smarter than the elf ladies. Both of them know how stupid it is to give up immortality, but the guys are always smart enough to not let love get in the way. Good job!


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know about that YayGollum... Finrod says his brother Aegnor will never marry because of Andreth, and that he will stay in Mandos until the end.
Aegnor was loyal to his family and their cause against Morgoth, and if not for that he may have taken Andreth and went into the South or East.

It may be that loyalty for elven women was different than that of elven men.

I don't know.

Also, there is no mention of Aegnor having the choice to give up his immortality.

I think some are snotty, but I think that it is usualy some wisodm on the part of the elves that keeps these mixed race unions from being more common.

Shanoncia, I feel much the same way about elves, and I have a crush on Gildor Inglorion.

I started a thread, if you haven't read it yet, you might like to check it out. In it I explain what I think the elves add to these tales, and why the male elves (or female, depending upon your point of view, I suppose) are appealing, and the drawback that keeps them from being the perfect men (or women), and I use Andreth and Aegnor as an example. I also got into my belief that in Arda Unmarred elves would not love humans and humans would not love elves, and that elf & human unions are a result of evil, but are turned to good, and they have amazing positive influences.

Anybody have a crush on any elves?


----------



## ElvishHellion (Mar 20, 2003)

that is a really good point it really strange i think elf guys are just to full of how pretty they are to notice any body else


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 20, 2003)

I think elves notice the beauty in all things other than evil creatures. 

But as Cian pointed out, there is more than physical attraction in the unions of elves and men, but this is also true of elf & elf unions. The orgin of the union is actually a thing of the spirit, though it is not until the physical connection that the marriage exists.

Sometimes more than one elf will love another, or an elf will love one that does not love him/her in return. Some elves believe that this is a result of Arda marred, and that in Arda Unnmarred each elf would have loved another that would love them in return. That sounds very spiritual to me, and not physical. I guess what some people would refer to as soul mates.


----------



## Jesse (Mar 21, 2003)

If you recall, Arwen loves Aragorn, son of Arathorn. It's the opposite of what you asked, but it still works. Aragorn is a mortal and Arwen is immortal, who later on chooses to become mortal to spend one lifetime with Aragorn. So Elves d mortals, preferably Man. I cannot picture an Elf in love with a Hobbit or Dwarf.


----------

